

In a similar study, water is wet - dotcoma
http://www.latimes.com/health/boostershots/la-heb-facebook-vanity-20110310,0,464632.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, a couple of things.

Firstly, the world is full of things that seem obvious, but subsequently turn
out to be false. Correlation does not imply causality, and studies to check
apparent connections and that then find that they're real, should still be
published. Ridiculing them is what has led to a state where negative results
don't get published, and hence the same work is endlessly repeated.

Secondly, if you really, _really_ know you chemistry, or you talk to some
really advanced chemists, you'll find that they don't really understand why
water is wet. That understand the concept of "wetting," but that's not the
same thing. Millions of dollars are spent by various industries every year
investigating the phenomenon of "wetting." So that's not obvious.

~~~
dotcoma
ok, I get. Next time I want to just have fun, I'll post on reddit :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
In my experience there's plenty of fun to be had here on HN, it's just that it
has to be accompanied by genuine content.

It's content-free fun that's frowned on here, as it leads to everyone being
"smart" and "clever" and "witty", and the actual content gets drowned.

------
mooism2
If it's not news, why are you linking to it?

~~~
dotcoma
probably just because I thought of a funny title.

good point.

